# ADA Amazonia and a lot of broken glass shards.



## SinkorSwim (24 Aug 2017)

Hello all,

I've just opened the first of 2 bags of ADA aquasoil in preparation of cycling a tank for TB blue bolts or a.n.other similar TB shrimp. 

To my extreme surprise I find a lot, and I do mean a lot of broken shards of glass mixed in and through the soil..
I expect there to be a certain  amount of debris when buying any soil but this amount is really very bad. 

I know it won't affect the chemistry of the water but expensive Taiwan Bee shrimp and fish don't mix with glass shards well. In fact it's the minute invisible slithers that would get handled and possibly consumed that concern me. I am surprised that this managed to get past quality control it's that bad. The soil is literally a reflection of sparkles not unlike a starry night.

I've sent an email to the vendor and I really do hope they offer to replace it, I can't use it, there's too much to sift and filter through it or I'd knuckle down and do just that. Disappointed.






 


The photos really don't do a great deal to highlight just how bad it is but that amount was picked out by myself in five handfuls worth of soil.

Allan


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2017)

The acceptable amount of glass in aquarium (or other) soil would be ZERO


----------



## SinkorSwim (24 Aug 2017)

Well, 

The vendor replied a d fold me it is quartz. However I've not long ago had to remove a slither of quartz that slipped under a nail. Even If it is quartz, I am amazed at the amount and the sharpness of the pieces. I've asked for replacement bags, I'm altogether uneasy about using the soil in its current form.

Allan.


----------



## xim (25 Aug 2017)

ADA said years ago that quartz could be found in their soil. I would not worry about it.

"Pebbles contained in AQUA SOIL AMAZONIA"
http://www.adana.co.jp/en/release/detail?id=79


----------

